# é isso aí



## anquiz

Hola 
Escuche esta canción de Ana Carolina pero no entiendo bien que significa el título pues la traducción de É en el foro tiene muchos significados y no encuentro el correcto. Aqui envio mi intento:

É isso aí  / Es esto asi
Como a gente achou que ia ser  / Como la gente creyo que seria
A vida tão simples é boa / una vida tan simple y buena
Quase sempre / quisa siempre
É isso aí / Es esto asi
Os passos vão pelas ruas / nuestros pasos van por las rutas
Ninguém reparou na lua / ninguno reparo en la luna
A vida sempre continua / una vida siempre continua

Eu não sei parar de te olhar / yo no paro de mirarte
Não vou parar de te olhar  / no parare de mirarte
Eu não me canso de olhar  / no me canso de mirarte
Não sei parar De te olhar  / no me canso de mirarte

  É isso aí  / Es esto asi
Há quem acredite em milagres  / ha quien crea en milagros
Há quem cometa maldades / ha quien cometa maldades
Há quem não saiba dizer a verdade  / ha quien no sabe decir la verdad

É isso aí  / Es esto asi
Um vendedor de flores  / un vendedor de flores
Ensinar seus filhos a escolher seus amores  / enseña a sus hijos escoger sus amores

Gracias por la ayuda. Envio la traduccion completa por si alguien desea comentar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo traduciria sencillamente como "es eso".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

O entonces: así es.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O entonces: así es.


 Así es!


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Así es! (coincido con *Ricardo Tavares* )





Ricardo Tavares said:


> ...así es.


Una cositas:





anquiz said:


> A vida tão simples é boa / una vida tan simple *es* buena


Ojo a la diferencia entre la conjunción *e* (*y*) y la tercer persona de "ser": *é* (*es*). Además, sospecho que acá la falta de tilde sea culpa del teclado ¿Verdad?





anquiz said:


> Eu não sei parar de te olhar / no sé como cesar de mirarte
> Não vou parar de te olhar / no pararé de mirarte


Finalmente, aquí, el verso repetido es otro (el de arriba):





anquiz said:


> Eu não me canso de olhar / no me canso de mirarte
> Não sei parar De te olhar / no sé como cesar de mirarte


Saludos
----------------------------
*AHA:* X-post con *WhoSoyEu*


----------



## anquiz

Muito obrigado per la ajuda
Collbrowne, gracias por los comentarios al resto de la traducción.
He aprendido algo mas de portuguese ; )


----------



## Miracatiba

Para o que entende mais de espanhol, me diga:

*"Como a gente achou que ia ser / Como la gente creyo que seria"*

Por acaso "a gente" não seria "nosotros"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Miracatiba said:


> Para o que entende mais de espanhol, me diga:
> 
> *"Como a gente achou que ia ser / Como la gente creyó que sería"*
> 
> Por acaso "a gente" não seria "nosotro*S*"?


 
Neste caso, sim. Ficaria: *Como nosotros creímos que sería...*


----------



## coolbrowne

Miracatiba said:


> Por acaso "a gente" não seria "nosotro*s*"?


Sim mas, em espanhol, existe o coloquial como o nosso, para outros ("as pessoas"):
La gente (ES) = a gente (PT)​Ex. La gente habla mucho...
--------------------------
*AHA:* X-post com *WhoSoyEu*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

coolbrowne said:


> Sim mas, em espanhol, existe o coloquial como o nosso, para outros ("as pessoas"):
> La gente (ES) = a gente (PT)​Ex. La gente habla mucho...
> --------------------------
> *AHA:* X-post com *WhoSoyEu*


 
Cool: mas creio que neste caso está-se referindo a *nós* (a gente) e não ao genérico "la gente" (as pessoas)...


----------



## coolbrowne

De acordo 


WhoSoyEu said:


> ...neste caso está-se referindo a *nós* (a gente) e não ao genérico "la gente" (as pessoas)...


----------



## Falcao

Eu tenho ouvido muitos brasileiros falar "a gente" para se referir às pessoas da maneira que aqueles que falam espanhol dizem "la gente".

Fica errado o uso da palavra "gente" deste jeito?


----------



## Juh!

Falcao said:


> Eu tenho ouvido muitos brasileiros falar "a gente" para se referir às pessoas da maneira que aqueles que falam espanhol dizem "la gente".Fica errado o uso da palavra "gente" deste jeito?





> Cool: mas creio que neste caso está-se referindo a *nós* (a gente) e não ao genérico "la gente" (as pessoas)...


 
Lo que sé, es que ''la gente'' en español se traduce al portugues como: ''as pessoas'' por ejemplo, en una empresa, hay ''la gente de ventas'', ''la gente de compras'' ... o sea,  *las personas* de ventas etc...

Pero ''a gente'' en portugues significa ''nós'' = ''nosotros''

Agente vai no show = Nós vamos no Show

No sé si aclaro perfectamente tu pregunta, no se si te sirve la información, pero, estoy contenta por mas un mexicano en el forum, tengo muchas dudas del español de MX!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Juh! said:


> Agente vai no show = Nós vamos no Show



Ojo: Permita-me..... En portugués, *a gente *es diferente de *Agente*.

A gente = nosotros (como ya se lo ha dicho)
Agente = espía (el famoso 007 es un "agente". Agente secreto). También puede ser agente de crédito, agente de seguros, o sea, todos los que actúan de alguna forma.

La frase como está escrita por Juh! significa que un corredor o un espía se vá al show.


----------



## Juh!

> Pero ''a gente'' en portugues significa ''nós'' = ''nosotros''
> Agente vai no show = Nós vamos no Show





> La frase como está escrita por Juh! significa que un corredor o un espía se vá al show.


[/QUOTE]

Hola Ricardo! pues fue error de tipeo... mira que la explicación esta de acuerdo con la tuya... 

Gracias!


----------



## Miracatiba

Falcao said:


> Eu tenho ouvido muitos brasileiros falar "a gente" para se referir às pessoas da maneira que aqueles que falam espanhol dizem "la gente".
> 
> Fica errado o uso da palavra "gente" deste jeito?


 

"A gente" no Brasil *sempre* significará o mesmo que "nós" e que em espanhol é o mesmo que "nosotros". *SEMPRE.*

Ah, *"la gente"* em português é *"as pessoas".*


----------



## catatrad

Proposta:
É isso aí / Eso es
Como a gente achou que ia ser / Como pensamos que sería
A vida tão simples e boa / La vida, tan sencilla y buena
Quase sempre / Casí siempre
É isso aí / Eso es
Os passos vão pelas ruas / Los pasos van por las calles
Ninguém reparou na lua / nadie se fijó en la luna
A vida sempre continua / La vida siempre sigue

Eu não sei parar de te olhar / No sé parar de mirarte
Não vou parar de te olhar / No voy a parar de mirarte
Eu não me canso de olhar / No me canso de mirarte
Não sei parar De te olhar / No sé parar de mirarte

É isso aí / Eso es
Há quem acredita em milagres / hay quien cree en los milagros
Há quem comete maldades / hay quien comete maldades
Há quem não sabe dizer a verdade / hay quien no sabe decir la verdad

É isso aí / Eso es
Um vendedor de flores / un vendedor de flores
Ensina seus filhos a escolher seus amores / Enseña a sus hijos a escoger sus amores


----------

